# DVD ROM  KDE Driver



## Froma (Dec 4, 2008)

How to install driver of CD-ROM in KDE?

In kernel message exist string
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS10/EL00> at ata 3-master SATA 150 

In KDE writes "No CD-ROM driver found".


----------



## richardpl (Dec 4, 2008)

That is because you do not have permission to acd0, by default it works only for root.


----------



## Froma (Dec 7, 2008)

I enter as "root" and then type "startx". KDE is loaded under "root".


----------



## caesius (Dec 7, 2008)

Froma said:
			
		

> I enter as "root" and then type "startx". KDE is loaded under "root".



Exactly, it shouldn't either.

See here http://caia.swin.edu.au/reports/041130A/


----------



## caligula (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello,



			
				caesius said:
			
		

> See here http://caia.swin.edu.au/reports/041130A/



that howto will surely work, but ... it is a little bit outdated.

Things have changed during the last four years:

KDE3 and KDE4 now come with hald ("taken" from GNOME) which will do the mount/automount. The default KDE build options are "WITH_HAL=true". See /usr/ports/UPDATING from 20070313 and 20061219. Also see http://www.freebsd.org//gnome/docs/halfaq.html 

So, you should set 

 - in /etc/rc.conf:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

 - in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
vfs.usermount=1
```

 - in /usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf:
(Of course, change "caligula" according to your login.)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- XML -*- -->

<!DOCTYPE pkconfig PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD PolicyKit Configuration 1.0//EN"
"http://hal.freedesktop.org/releases/PolicyKit/1.0/config.dtd">

<!-- See the manual page PolicyKit.conf(5) for file format -->

<config version="0.1">
  <match user="caligula">
    <return result="yes"/>
  </match>
  <define_admin_auth group="wheel"/>
</config>
```

 - and in oder to be on the safe side for burning issues, with sysutils/k3b for example, do

```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/k3b/
make showinfo
```
and do the permissions for the device nodes as described there.
Remark 2 (the fstab stuff for /dev/(a)cd*) is obsolete as said in the above halfaq.html.
And I would recommend to make yourself a member of group operator instead of creating a group named "mounters".

Medias managed by hald are mounted in /media.


bye and good luck


----------

